# Snow in NY



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

It snowed when i was up at my dads house. They had a foot the week before ( seen in the second picture) then it rained and it all went away. Then is snowed again. First and last picture.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

.................................


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I like that truck...


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pics, post up any time


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bladescape2;659826 said:


> I like that truck...


thank you.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

TEX;659839 said:


> thanks for the pics, post up any time


you welcome. i will be going back up in a few weeks, i will tae more pictures then. they are also saying we are going to get some snow this weekend. maybe ill have some action pictures.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

sounds great


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Tonight 12/6/08
The weather men were calling for a 1/2" starting Midnight. In to Sunday afternoon. With the total of 1" before it ends 1 pm on Sunday afternoon. Well it started at 9:30 pm and now ( 1:40 am 12/7) we have about 1 1/2" on the grass and about 1" on the streets. I left to go back at my moms house to hook up the Boss and i am ready to go encase if i am called to go out. I have cinder blocks in the bed for ballast, but i didnt have them set right and i was spinning out on take off at the traffic lights. Had to fix it when i got home. She is working well now. I was soaked and took this picture with my camera phone, near the front door. It was a little far away. And yes i do have the good camera in the glove box if i get to go out. Sorry for the quality. Rich


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Quality SR;665029 said:


> Tonight 12/6/08
> The weather men were calling for a 1/2" starting Midnight. In to Sunday afternoon. With the total of 1" before it ends 1 pm on Sunday afternoon. Well it started at 9:30 pm and now ( 1:40 am 12/7) we have about 1 1/2" on the grass and about 1" on the streets. I left to go back at my moms house to hook up the Boss and i am ready to go encase if i am called to go out. I have cinder blocks in the bed for ballast, but i didnt have them set right and i was spinning out on take off at the traffic lights. Had to fix it when i got home. She is working well now. I was soaked and took this picture with my camera phone, near the front door. It was a little far away. And yes i do have the good camera in the glove box if i get to go out. Sorry for the quality. Rich


Where in NY are you talking about? Cus we got pounded pretty good yesterday and the night before, total of about foot and half. Suppose to get another 3-7 today i guess.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

twgranger;665068 said:


> Where in NY are you talking about? Cus we got pounded pretty good yesterday and the night before, total of about foot and half. Suppose to get another 3-7 today i guess.


He's on the island.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

About a half inch here, i got to salt!payup


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;665133 said:


> About a half inch here, i got to salt!payup


right now I have about an inch. I am not sure if I am gonna put the plow on the truck yet tho.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

We didn't get crap. It's plenty cold at around 18 degrees but the sky just didn't open. Well, maybe the sun opened up, that's about it. LOL


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

We got around a half inch. Not plowable but threw down some salt on a couple residentials.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

twgranger;665068 said:


> Where in NY are you talking about? Cus we got pounded pretty good yesterday and the night before, total of about foot and half. Suppose to get another 3-7 today i guess.


I am in longisland. My dad is in upstate NY.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

tls22;665133 said:


> About a half inch here, i got to salt!payup


Good for you. We got a total of about 1 1/2"


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;665143 said:


> right now I have about an inch. I am not sure if I am gonna put the plow on the truck yet tho.


Have you gotten any more? I put the plow on for nothing also.



ALC-GregH;665223 said:


> We didn't get crap. It's plenty cold at around 18 degrees but the sky just didn't open. Well, maybe the sun opened up, that's about it. LOL


That sucks, it has been 30* here, 18* is a little cold.



BETHELSKIER;665313 said:


> We got around a half inch. Not plowable but threw down some salt on a couple residentials.


Good for you, atleast you got to go out.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

that sucks you put the plow on for nothing 
but you must like that truck 
I bought one just like it this summer but put a fisher in it 
plowed twice with it now and love it


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grnstripes;665709 said:


> that sucks you put the plow on for nothing
> but you must like that truck
> I bought one just like it this summer but put a fisher in it
> plowed twice with it now and love it


Ya i know it did, i figured i would hook it up encase i am called in the middle of the night. I love my truck, I like yours too good choice. I got to play with mine a little today and last night, in the parking lot across from my house.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

dam dam dam we got a sprinkle here i could not even salt dam dam dam:crying:
i need for it to snow at lease 2 inch so i can get another truck my truck has 287000 (yes it's a chevy) hehe but it wants to go to sleep for ever :crying:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is some pictures from the 12/19-12/20 storm. Some lots had 2-3" and others had 3-4". 
This is the second time at this lot. The pictures were taken during the clean up when the snow stopped. As you can see once we got there it started again.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry for the quality of the first one, it was a little cold out.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

1. is cleaning up the teller driveway. Yes the dumpster was moved, the spot was cleaned and then i pushed it back with the DMax.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

1. cleaning up the teller driveway
2. when i was all done cleaning the lot it snowed again, time for salt.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

1. Just about done with the clean up. My future brother in law/ shovler was a little cold out there. He wanted to get in the truck real bad. lol
2. And lastly is one of the lots all cleaned up. Didnt salt here, we went back Saturday night to salt this. The V scraped pretty good here. All of the lots are brand new. And no obsticals at all in the lots which makes it real easy to push.


----------

